# NKS. Is it any good?



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm just wondering about NKS. I don't own an NI Kontrol S Keyboard and notice that many new libraries are being made to be NKS compatible and/or updated to be so. 
I love the idea of the Lightguide. It's actually the main thing I have only ever loved about NKS but I'm just wondering, from people that actually use it, whether it's the game changer I thought it might be upon the first big reveal of it a while back.

I had a brief play on the KS 88 keyboard and it had a broken key on the shop floor so put me off immediately. Is it any good the play (as far as "good" can be for a Midi Controller) or is it something that can be tolerated and you just learn to get used to it? 

I've been thinking it's wise just to continue learning all of my sample libraries inside and out so I just know where all samples and Keyswitches are by memory but this takes a lot of time.

Any thoughts from NKS users would be wicked. If Spitfire are releasing all their new Libraries with NKS support is does make me think I should start paying attention to it.

Jono


----------



## tav.one (Jan 6, 2017)

I have S61 & love the semi-weighted action on these, the best out of all MIDI keyboards I've owned.

I'm not a great player so the light guide helps me a lot. I used easy mode for almost a year to compose melodies really fast. Now I compose in Mapped Mode, this has helped me learn the scales better.
In percussion libraries, the light guide is super helpful.

I use the chord banks mode sometimes to create ensemble sketches for pieces, there are great chord combinations & works great for me sometimes.

I'm about to build my 200 track orchestral template so will know how 200 Kontakt inside KK instances work out in LPX

The lights also serve as a light source for the studio and gets the WOW from visitors (Specially the switch on animation)

For me, its one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 6, 2017)

I've looked into it but keep thinking about an S88. I tried one in London and it felt pretty good for a semi weighted. (Edit It's a fully weighted but felt good regardless)
What's holding me back might have something to do with that fact i'm colourblind though Jono 
SL88 grand looks like the route I'm going to go down for that reason. I'd also be worried about the strips on the S88


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 6, 2017)

Recently I went to a very large store (Romford DV24/7) where they had a lot of MIDI controller keyboards, controllers, and other keyboards on show. There were around thirty controllers on show - though no Rolands. I would say that about 70%, perhaps more, were basically junk from a performance perspective, the Kontrol was definitely the best build wise. I have had a few controllers here, so many I can't remember, Akais, M Audio, Novation MkII, Axioms, Beringers, CME's, Panoramas. 
From a keyboard point of view they all played like toy pianos. The Best was the Akai Advance, but even with tech support I could not get the software to behave. Set up issues with all of them, no easy process. Even with the best "integration" and "useability" were grossly exagerrated. I eventually decided that it was simply easier to use the screen on the PC and the Mouse, for all VSTs. I did recently set up a nanokotrol to respond to MIDI CCs, and a seperate Oxygen 25 to control the quick controls in Cubase. Both fail in realtime use and need to be tweaked. Set up was arcane and obscure - taking days of work. 
If I want to perform in music I use my Roland 700nX - A stage keyboard. It has excellent touch. Personally I see why a lot of people get a top range keyboard and then some silly Nano control to control the faders in Cubase. As for controlling Omnisphere or any complext VST, even tghe best - the Akai and the Novation MkII, I owned could not achieve it "Out of the box", though any CC (hopefully) can be controlled by a CC learn operation. In summary I have reluctantly concluded that the current state of play for controllers is mostly a vast distraction from the business of making music.

I think your suggestion about thoroughly learning the VSTs is a good suggestion.



Z


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> What's holding me back might have something to do with that fact i'm colourblind though Jono



Sorry, I don't mean to laugh (my brother is colour blind) but you did make me spit my Tea out as I read that! Yeah, that's unfortunate regarding the Lightguide. However, I can't imagine Stevie Wonder is rushing out to buy one of these things anytime soon so it's making me go back to my first thought, buy a Doepfer because all of the greatest music ever written in the history of time has been written without a Light Guide. Still, maybe there's room for a 61 KS Keyboard as well. I do like a good light show.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 6, 2017)

http://www.inta-audio.com/keyboards...+listing+ads&gclid=COOW2rLErdECFVEz0wod1AYFAA

Motorised faders on this one and it's cheap


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Recently I went to a very large store (Romford DV24/7) where they had a lot of MIDI controller keyboards, controllers, and other keyboards on show. There were around thirty controllers on show - though no Rolands. I would say that about 70%, perhaps more, were basically junk from a performance perspective, the Kontrol was definitely the best build wise. I have had a few controllers here, so many I can't remember, Akais, M Audio, Novation MkII, Axioms, Beringers, CME's, Panoramas.
> From a keyboard point of view they all played like toy pianos. The Best was the Akai Advance, but even with tech support I could not get the software to behave. Set up issues with all of them, no easy process. Even with the best "integration" and "useability" were grossly exagerrated. I eventually decided that it was simply easier to use the screen on the PC and the Mouse, for all VSTs. I did recently set up a nanokotrol to respond to MIDI CCs, and a seperate Oxygen 25 to control the quick controls in Cubase. Both fail in realtime use and need to be tweaked. Set up was arcane and obscure - taking days of work.
> If I want to perform in music I use my Roland 700nX - A stage keyboard. It has excellent touch. Personally I see why a lot of people get a top range keyboard and then some silly Nano control to control the faders in Cubase. As for controlling Omnisphere or any complext VST, even tghe best - the Akai and the Novation MkII, I owned could not achieve it "Out of the box", though any CC (hopefully) can be controlled by a CC learn operation. In summary I have reluctantly concluded that the current state of play for controllers is mostly a vast distraction from the business of making music.
> 
> ...




Well, I certainly haven't found a Keyboard controller that doesn't feel bad, and by bad, I'm relating to the feel of a Piano. 

I just wonder whether the KS 88 is good enough to get used to. I think I will look into a 61 Key. I'll buy a Doepfer LMK4+ 88 Key as my master keyboard, I already own a Seaboard Rise and that thing is incredible (especially for Sound Design - highly creative) and then perhaps a KS 61, just so I have a Synth Action Keyboard in the Music Lab and this then gives the option to use NKS if I should wish.  I can't imagine ever needing anything else regarding Controllers because it kind of covers all ground. I'm happy with just a Weighted controller so anything else is a plus really. 
I do have a Nano Controller but I will be honest, it feels like Dogs Brown. My Fadermaster Pro is amazing and that is CC Faders taken care of.

I haven't bought Omnisphere 2 yet (it's a must buy for this year for sure) but I was under the impression it can be controlled via an iPad? I'm sure I watched a live show with an iPad being used. Anyway, thanks for everyone's thoughts. I do really want to love NKS but I have my doubts at the minute.


----------



## tack (Jan 6, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I've looked into it but keep thinking about an S88. I tried one in London and it felt pretty good for a semi weighted.


The S88 is fully weighted. Keys are among the heavier of the key beds I've tried. I like it myself.

I turned the light guide off since I got my S88 months ago. I played with the NKS features but they just felt gimmicky, in spite of some people reporting it was a game changer for them. I don't use note based keyswitches and I know my scales, so maybe that's why I don't benefit from the light guide. Also the brightness level can't be adjusted and I find it overwhelmingly bright as I like to keep my environment relatively dim.

The main benefit of the Kontrol keyboard for me is the custom configurable encoders and the ability to switch through custom templates.

Perhaps if I used synths more I might have a different opinion.

I also never quite got on with the strips. I ended up getting a control surface which I've programmed for combined mixing and CC controlling, and I relegate my touch strips to less commonly uses CCs (and pitch bend).


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Any thoughts from NKS users would be wicked. If Spitfire are releasing all their new Libraries with NKS support is does make me think I should start paying attention to it.


the only issue I have in regards with NKS (or better to say what NI made out of it) is that you must instantiate Komplete Kontrol instead of e.g. Kontakt. Sure, you run Kontakt in Komplete Kontrol but this way you do loose a lot of overview. You cannot see what type of instrument sits on the channel strip anymore without opening Komplete Kontrol. You won't make use of the Light Guards unless you run your plug-in inside Komplete Kontrol. And the list goes on. I guess I would still buy one of those keyboards because I like the action (S61) and also I like the fact that I have additional, assignable controllers to my disposal. Nevertheless I never understood why NI took this decision.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> You won't make use of the Light Guards unless you run your plug-in inside Komplete Kontrol.



Really? I haven't used Kontrol since it was released. I thought it was going to be like this incredible menu search system for going through all my libraries but on release it was just for NI Libraries which basically made it useless for me. I should look more into Kontrol when I have a bit more time. There must be a good reason why you have to run your plugin inside kontrol but it adds another layer of Complexity and it may not be complex with 3 VIs for a Pop record but a template across multiple computers with thousands does start to make the brain pulse from time to time!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 6, 2017)

*http://vi-control.net/community/threads/nks-is-it-any-good.58828/members/jononotbono.10180/ (jononotbono): *by all means, correct me if i'm wrong. maybe i'm missing something. i cannot think of any good reason for NOT enabling the light guards with kontakt.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> *http://vi-control.net/community/threads/nks-is-it-any-good.58828/members/jononotbono.10180/ (jononotbono): *by all means, correct me if i'm wrong. maybe i'm missing something. i cannot think of any good reason for NOT enabling the light guards with kontakt.



I agree. If there wasn't a Light Guide I wouldn't even bother wasting the Oxygen to talk about the Kontrol Keyboards.

Can the Light Guide show the corresponding Lights in Kontakt? Without having anything loaded, like the Kontrol Software? Just literally load Kontakt and the those lit up Keys in the Kontakt Keyboard show on the physical Kontrol S Keyboard?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Can the Light Guide show the corresponding Lights in Kontakt? Without having anything loaded, like the Kontrol Software? Just literally load Kontakt and the those lit up Keys in the Kontakt Keyboard show on the physical Kontrol S Keyboard?


no


----------



## MChangoM (Jan 6, 2017)

Although I'm in the market for a larger keyboard, I have not bought in yet to the Light Guide thing. Yes it slightly reduces the levels of abstraction between the fingers and the eyes, but you still have to remember for each library which colors stand for each category and what each key does within that category. This is a challenge for a relative beginner like me. At my stage, I have found creating a Lemur/iPad panel for each library to be the most effective compromise for me. It's more work, but if I do it while I reading the manual for the library, it serves a dual purpose. I just touch a labelled control on the iPad screen to get the desired result. 

I don't know how practical this would be, but there is an awful lot of unused real estate on the top of NI Kontrol keyboards - maybe enough room for an NKS touch screen that could be used by library developers to trigger articulations and other functions. Just dreaming.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> no



Well, that settles that then. First thought best thought. I'll check it out again in a year.


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to laugh (my brother is colour blind) but you did make me spit my Tea out as I read that! Yeah, that's unfortunate regarding the Lightguide. However, I can't imagine Stevie Wonder is rushing out to buy one of these things anytime soon so it's making me go back to my first thought, buy a Doepfer because all of the greatest music ever written in the history of time has been written without a Light Guide. Still, maybe there's room for a 61 KS Keyboard as well. I do like a good light show.


No hard feelings with your quip, but I've spoken about this keyboard profoundly in the last year and a half, precisely because I am severely visually impaired, and as that blindness is also progressive, have found that this keyboard has come at the best possible time for me, for a number of reasons.

But I did chuckle at your comments. I regard you as one of the truly positive and enthusiastic voices here, meaning, I'd like to also implore you not to jump on the recent trend of posts that ask if something is relevant, valid, still being used or ... any good. The short answer is this is not the keyboard for every composer out there, and in fact, may be a frivolous or even wrong choice for some. For others, it's the perfect choice, even if but one cog in a workflow that may include other keyboards. Most/many scoffed at this keyboard here when it first came out, while I was silently assessing its potential benefits, I should add.

As for third-party NKS implementation (and orchestral library work considerations), that standard did not get implemented until many months after the initial keyboards were released. I actually waited until they tweaked initial hardware issues before purchasing, and then after a ton of research as to what would benefit me, including attending a demo locally by NI, I was finally persuaded. I have no regrets, in fact, this has become a forward thinking investment as they continue to add features and garner NKS support.

At the time I went to the demo, they were still developing the NKS format, and could only hint publicly when I asked about third-party support. Even with the visual benefits, and the compelling keyboard action that I immediately loved (I've tried too many too list, and owned an Akai which I hated for being too tight), I was not sold: I wanted the bells and whistles, and practical visual access with the libraries I used most, not just the NI/Komplete stuff. They have delivered on all of this, and continue to do so.

But here is what I've also discovered since getting this in May of 2015. The other features, like the scale and chord modes are not superfluous at all, and in fact, frequently lay a foundation for experimentation and creating ideas. Cheating, if you will, dialing up a mode, and even dialing up chord voicings in that mode, and if I'm truly lazy, set it to restrain all the notes to white keys, Voila! I have my Spitfire Chamber section delivering immediate, creative bliss at that point. But this is all software driven (hint, any non-NKS Kontakt library can still access some if these things by virtue of loading Kontakt into Komplete Kontrol).

And this doesn't begin to cover assigned knobs for adjusting parameters with select NKS libraries of all kinds, many of which are more immediately accessible to me again for a lot of reasons. BTW, shame on Orchestral Tools for not supporting the NKS format, believing their CAPSULE GUI is universally accessible to everyone (I cannot see it well anymore). The flip side of all this are numerous emails I've sent to developers who do support it, but aren't grasping more intuitive and obvious ways to tap into the benefits (and you are welcome, as a number if these have heeded my input).

Do I use NKS for everything? No. It's got resource issues (in Logic) if I load too many KK instances. Another caveat is that I recently began migrating to Studio One so I could have visual accessibility and longevity in being able to actually see and configure my DAW, and Presonus does not support direct (advanced) native support of the keyboard yet, without doing round-about connections. But in Logic, with libraries where I want the visual access, NKS is a must on those tracks, especially where several keyswitches are involved (tip: NKS has made accessing Sonokinetic phrase libraries much more tangible).

But even as my generic desktop MIDI controller, the lit keyboard, tactile visual feedback on the two touch faders, eight assignable knobs and auto focus moving between tracks where it swaps modes is now a staple for me. And, the browsing for all NKS libraries and relative patches is a boon, not to mention more visually accessible for me than inside of Kontakt's browser. AND, It's worth reiterating that you set up all custom/user MIDI parameters in the NI Control Editor, hence I'm able to use the second touch strip for expression, in tandem with dynamics, and can ditch the pitch. One caveat: when in native NKS mode, that strip becomes a default pitch again, relative to Kontakt.

As for the keyboard action on the S-61, all of these opinions are relevant in so far as personal impressions and experience are concerned. But I never understand keyboard discussions which act as if some will only be straddled with one keyboard or controller for the rest of their lives. Budget informs some of this, of course, but I approach controller solutions like brass libraries: I expect to invest in more than one solution. The synth action of the S-61 is a perfect feel for my small hands and light touch where nuanced control of legato instruments are concerned, and centrally placed under my iMac (I can only see through my central vision). But I still love/use/need my Studiologic Grand to my left.

And don't tell anyone here (shhhh), but I've since added a Maschine Mikro, and now a Maschine JAM to this equation, when I want to soothe my alter-ego. And, it's a rush and creative blast, and more than just pretty blinking lights, though that too. The three in tandem are quite remarkable.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

gpax said:


> No hard feelings with your quip, but I've spoken about this keyboard profoundly in the last year and a half, precisely because I am severely visually impaired, and as that blindness is also progressive, have found that this keyboard has come at the best possible time for me, for a number of reasons.
> 
> But I did chuckle at your comments. I regard you as one of the truly positive and enthusiastic voices here, meaning, I'd like to also implore you not to jump on the recent trend of posts that ask if something is relevant, valid, still being used or ... any good. The short answer is this is not the keyboard for every composer out there, and in fact, may be a frivolous or even wrong choice for some. For others, it's the perfect choice, even if but one cog in a workflow that may include other keyboards. Most/many scoffed at this keyboard here when it first came out, while I was silently assessing its potential benefits, I should add.
> 
> ...



Great post man! And thanks for the kind words. Just to be clear, to anyone that may get the wrong end of the stick, I absolutely haven't mean't to ridicule anyone for Colour Blindness (I say this out loud as I have recently had some preposterous PMs accusing me of weird things that I won't go into here - The Ignore Button unfortunately has finally had to be used). I just wasn't expecting @Kaufmanmoon 's response! Yeah, Colour blindness is certainly a Spanner in the works. Hence why I spat my Tea out, luckily over my legs and not over my crap Keyboard controller.

Your post has made me want one now. Damn you. My tech mind is so fickle. As you say you use it on certain things this reminds me of my love for the Seaboard Rise. There's no way I could live without a normal weighted Controller, and full size too, but I just finished a very Sound Design heavy track and 99% of it was done using the Rise. I love it so much when it's right to use it. I am hoping the KS Keyboard will make me feel that same thing. I have wanted to love these Keyboards from the very first announcement!.

Guess I should stop beating round the bush. I will probably buy one. Just like when I say something like "Hmmm, I'm not sure I need that sample Library..."


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

Damn you, I want that Seabaord Rise too, lol.

Just to follow up, I agree with an above post wondering why one can't just simply load Kontakt without Komplete Kontrol, then have it interact with the Komplete keyboard directly. I suspect (hope) that may be forthcoming, though mapping parameters is obviously yoked to NKS.

In hindsight, hard to say if I would have been tempted by the 88 KK, as it came out later, though a synth style option has always been a must for me (I went through these like candy for a few years).


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 6, 2017)

gpax said:


> Damn you, I want that Seabaord Rise too, lol.
> 
> Just to follow up, I agree with an above post wondering why one can't just simply load Kontakt without Komplete Kontrol, then have it interact with the Komplete keyboard directly. I suspect (hope) that may be forthcoming, though mapping parameters is obviously yoked to NKS.
> 
> In hindsight, hard to say if I would have been tempted by the 88 KK, as it came out later, though a synth style option has always been a must for me (I went through these like candy for a few years).


I've had S88 for almost a year..Trust me, light guide can't be used out of KOMPLETE KONTROL. Also keep in mind that multis can only be used indirectly in KK by enabling the "edit view" menu option (but there's no menu option to open a multi). Edit: Though you can still load and save multis from Kontakt Disk menu.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2017)

I have an S61, a Maschine MkII and a Maschine Jam with KU10 and agree with Gpax - they're awesome together. I've actually moved my keyboard/controller/studio monitor position away from my main PC now as I'm less dependent on the computer screen than I used to be.

Here are my ramblings on NKS:

Finding instruments and sounds and browsing through patches is quick, easy and works wonderfully for me. You can create your own snapshots for any library in Kontakt and browse through them in the User folder in Komplete Kontrol (KK). I've set up Kirk Hunter's Solo Strings in there and they're not set up for NKS. They don't get any auto-mapping of the control knobs but all of the light guide, chord and arp functionality is there for them.

The light guide for keyswitches is brilliant. Percussion libraries benefit from this really well. If you managed to grab a copy of Sonokinetic's Ostinato it makes working with it so much easier as you can see where all of the sections are on your keyboard. Without the light guide for this I'd be pressing keys on the S61 and checking my screen to see what was changing.

I was mostly interested in the scale and chord mode when I was buying this. My ambition to create music is progressing faster than my ability to learn scales so I thought ok, I'll cheat and have the keyboard do the chord work for me. Interestingly I've actually found that it's helping me to learn scales much quicker. Previously I'd have to Google the scale or chord and memorise the pattern. With the light guide showing me which notes are in the scale I'm finding that I'm working out the chord notes myself. I record with the light guide for scales off most of the time now. I'll just spend a few minutes getting familiar with the scale first.

If a sample library has parameters mapped to the control knobs then this makes tweaking really easy. I'm finding that I'm modifying synth patches much more than I used to now (I'm still a noobie when it comes to synth tweaking). I recently discovered that Reaper can record the automation from the control knobs too so you can change the swells in Olympus Elements, or filters in synths and record the sound changes.

It would be great if Kontakt simply worked with the light guide without being within the KK wrapper. It slows workflow down having to load Kontakt into KK, change to view to edit mode then do what you wanted within Kontakt. I could always get around this by creating templates in my DAW with everything loaded in but I haven't organised myself enough to do this yet. I also mix and match a lot of different instruments in each track that I do so I tend to build them up organically.

Back on to more positive thoughts, the Controller Editor has helped me a bit. I was trying to record a really subtle swell using Rhapsody Colours and found that I could restrict the mod wheel to go from 1 to 40 instead of 1 to 127. I could use longer sweeps of the touchstrip to record some nice subtle dynamics instead of trying to stay within the same one inch area all the time. Just sweep right from the bottom to the top and you won't go over a set dynamic.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2017)

While I LOVE the S88 keyboard - the KK is not ready for prime time (inside of VEP across the network) - It would be a game changer if it was. I was hoping for as much especially for those perc patches that have something different at every oct (or less) - the lightguide would be indispensable for this sort of thing. PLUS a big drawback is the knobs send 'automation' NOT midi CC's - terrible execution for the way most of us play and write CC data. Would I buy the S88 again - prolly not. Too bad really - unrealized potential. Really for the DJ market and not mocking up work. :(


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> While I LOVE the S88 keyboard - the KK is not ready for prime time (inside of VEP across the network) - It would be a game changer if it was. I was hoping for as much especially for those perc patches that have something different at every oct (or less) - the lightguide would be indispensable for this sort of thing. PLUS a big drawback is the knobs send 'automation' NOT midi CC's - terrible execution for the way most of us play and write CC data. Would I buy the S88 again - prolly not. Too bad really - unrealized potential. Really for the DJ market and not mocking up work. :(



That's a total shame but here's to hoping the future holds some good updates. Sometimes it takes a few generations of tech to become fully realised. I'm guessing NI listen to their customers especially after the uproar Kontakt 5.6 created. And quite rightly so!


----------



## tack (Jan 6, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> PLUS a big drawback is the knobs send 'automation' NOT midi CC's


Not sure I follow this one. My S88 is sending MIDI CC events from the encoders.


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

tack said:


> Not sure I follow this one. My S88 is sending MIDI CC events from the encoders.


I think Rob is wishing that any NKS integration still allow user defined mapping of CC to knobs and sliders. That, plus he is encountering some issues routing through VE Pro, if I’ve been reading his comments in another thread correctly. @Rob Elliott , sorry, not meaning to talk “about you,” lol.

I’m not sure a lot of people understand that the keyboard “swaps” between two modes of use, as designed, functioning both as the Komplete/NKS device with all the lights, parameters, and so-called “gimmicky” scales and chords, and then as a user-defined MIDI controller which forgoes the lights at that point, but is completely customizable via editing software.

These modes are, for the most part, mutually exclusive at present, and my hope is that they continue to bridge that gap in development. To me, Rob is a case study of where this development needs to go next.

Currently, the upside is that four DAWs support “Auto Focus” which allows you to click on the tracks which use the keyboard in these two different modes, flipping that switch between the modes while you work, going from track to track. At least outside of VE Pro, which I do not use.

I depend on the keyboard in both modes. A single articulation, say a “playable legato” from CSC or whatever, does not need my visual attention (though the row of blue lights does, in fact, add something for me). But having that CC 11 and CC 1 at my fingertips, using the MIDI controller as a generic device, is key. Then, clicking the track beneath where Ostinato is loaded, as someone mentioned, suddenly swaps the keyboard and all relative articulations etc. onto the keyboard where the effectiveness of the NKS implementation is everything.

But since the thread is asking specifically about NKS integration, and assessing its effectiveness, I personally cannot understand why anyone would buy this keyboard with the intention of only using it as a MIDI controller, as there are clearly other options, costing less, with comparable keybeds.

It is a work in progress. I often find myself wishing I could keep my CC 11 assignment for the pitch-bend when loading anything into the NKS environment, for example. My needs, wants, and wishes are specific, but I suspect the development will bridge some of these workflow gaps, as it can all be easily done via software updates at this point.


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> I've had S88 for almost a year..Trust me, light guide can't be used out of KOMPLETE KONTROL.


Yes, that is what I was saying, though perhaps not clearly.


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Back on to more positive thoughts, the Controller Editor has helped me a bit. I was trying to record a really subtle swell using Rhapsody Colours and found that I could restrict the mod wheel to go from 1 to 40 instead of 1 to 127. I could use longer sweeps of the touchstrip to record some nice subtle dynamics instead of trying to stay within the same one inch area all the time. Just sweep right from the bottom to the top and you won't go over a set dynamic.


How about those touch strips on the JAM? I find these are even more tactile than on the keyboard, though the throw is not as long.

Here too, I’ve got the device also doing triple duty, with MIDI assigned CCs as it sits atop my weighted keyboard, letting me add vibrato to a third finger, for legato strings. But templates for controlling DAW mixing and FX are just starting to come out as well. 

JAM is the best toy I bought this past year, by far, especially as an extension to the keyboard and pads on the Mikro. 

Not to digress, but this is where the NKS integration actually goes beyond just the Komplete keyboard and opens up a lot of performance options, as you mentioned.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2017)

I've only had the Jam a week or two and haven't had a dedicated full play with them yet but those touch strips were a major selling point for me based on the demo I had in the shop. I managed to get into a mode where all 8 were mapped to the adjustments on a synth patch and wow, it was like playing a whole new instrument.

I have a feeling that NI have only just touched the surface with all this. (Pun not intended but I'm happy with it anyway hehe)


----------



## tack (Jan 6, 2017)

gpax said:


> I think Rob is wishing that any NKS integration still allow user defined mapping of CC to knobs and sliders.


Ah, yes, I take the point.



gpax said:


> I personally cannot understand why anyone would buy this keyboard with the intention of only using it as a MIDI controller, as there are clearly other options, costing less, with comparable keybeds.


Keybed aside, are there other keyboards with programmable encoders with LCDs whose values you can set via MIDI? I didn't end up using NKS, preferring instead to go the customized route, and I'm happy enough with the result. If I could dim the the key lights, perhaps I'd value that feature more.

The only thing I haven't really been able to work out is how to automatically switch the preset/template when changing tracks. (As far as I can tell there is no MIDI message I can send the keyboard to do that.)


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

tack said:


> Keybed aside, are there other keyboards with programmable encoders with LCDs whose values you can set via MIDI? I didn't end up using NKS, preferring instead to go the customized route, and I'm happy enough with the result. If I could dim the the key lights, perhaps I'd value that feature more.
> 
> The only thing I haven't really been able to work out is how to automatically switch the preset/template when changing tracks. (As far as I can tell there is no MIDI message I can send the keyboard to do that.)


You make a good point as well, with respect to the encoders and LCD being a part of the appeal. I have to confess, as my consideration for the keyboard predates the NKS part of all of this, that too was a factor when deciding. 

On your later point, are you saying you cannot get auto focus to work in your setup? Which DAW are you using?


----------



## tack (Jan 6, 2017)

gpax said:


> On your later point, are you saying you cannot get auto focus to work in your setup? Which DAW are you using?


Actually I wasn't talking about auto-focus from Komplete Kontrol, but rather just being able to switch the keyboard to one of my custom templates by sending some sort of MIDI event. I can set the encoder values by sending a CC value, which lets me sync the CC values on track select, but I couldn't figure it how to change the template. If that were possible I could have my DAW send the appropriate MIDI event on track select and get auto focus, of a sorts, while working in custom mode.

Although auto-focus in Komplete Kontrol doesn't work for me either. I use Reaper and apparently that's a known limitation with KK.


----------



## gpax (Jan 6, 2017)

tack said:


> Actually I wasn't talking about auto-focus from Komplete Kontrol, but rather just being able to switch the keyboard to one of my custom templates by sending some sort of MIDI event. I can set the encoder values by sending a CC value, which lets me sync the CC values on track select, but I couldn't figure it how to change the template. If that were possible I could have my DAW send the appropriate MIDI event on track select and get auto focus, of a sorts, while working in custom mode.
> 
> Although auto-focus in Komplete Kontrol doesn't work for me either. I use Reaper and apparently that's a known limitation with KK.


I see. The ideal here would be to call up each custom template you have configured via a MIDI event. There must be a way to do this...


----------



## mc_deli (May 3, 2017)

My VMK controller keyboard is dying and I am eying the S88. Questions:

- KK plug in - is it a memory hog in Logic?
- KK plug in - does light guide and/or knobby controller mapping work without KK, just with Kontakt (conflicting info in this thread)?
- KK plug in - working in VEPro anyone?
- What is the "auto track follow" I have read about - can anyone explain what the usage case is here?
- S88 build - any long time users - how are the mod strips holding up?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> does light guide and/or knobby controller mapping work without KK, just with Kontakt (conflicting info in this thread)?



Nope.


----------



## Hywel (May 4, 2017)

I've had an S88 for just over a year now and I can't think of any downsides at all. I come from a piano playing background and I find the keyboard touch and feel excellent. Knobs and Mod strips still looking and working as good as new.

Can't help you with Logic, or with VEPro I'm afraid, but with a Mac and Cubase I have no complaints about memory hogging or slowness.

You CAN work with the S88 outside of KK but have to program the knobs using the NI "Controller Editor". The major functionality (and what I bought it for) is reserved for working within KK.

My understanding of "auto track follow" is that if you select a KK track in your project, the S88, complete with it's light guide and knobs will immediately lock in to the KK instrument loaded on that channel without you having to click or make any other adjustments. In my experience this can occasionally fall down (quite rare though) but then is easily rectified by hitting the keyboard button on the KK interface.

Hope this helps...

I don't think you will be disappointed!

Hywel


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

Hywel said:


> I can't think of any downsides at all.



I can. Especially from a piano player background. It does not have triple sensor action (very important for some piano techniques), and it does not have three pedal inputs, which is also kinda important if you're a piano player.


----------



## Hywel (May 4, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I can. Especially from a piano player background. It does not have triple sensor action (very important for some piano techniques), and it does not have three pedal inputs, which is also kinda important if you're a piano player.



I suppose it all depends on your level of piano playing background - I'm not even sure what triple sensor action is or why it should be important, and I've only ever used a sustain pedal when playing! Each to their own...

Hywel


----------



## tack (May 4, 2017)

Hywel said:


> I'm not even sure what triple sensor action is or why it should be important


Trills. I can't play trills on the S88 to save my life. Also the key weights aren't graded. I don't find it feels much like a piano and I vastly prefer my Kawai CA67 for playing piano parts, but the S88 is a pretty good compromise between having something tolerable for noodling on ideas with a piano sample and performing other instruments. I've found the sluggish, spongy feel a little hard for faster percussion stuff myself, compared to my last semi-weighted controller, but all in all I am satisfied with the compromises.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

Yes, trills, fast single-key repetition, and playing faster legato lines in ppp-p dynamics, all necessitates triple sensors. In short - anything that necessitates being able to produce a note when the key itself is not fully released (because on a real piano, you CAN do that).



Hywel said:


> I suppose it all depends on your level of piano playing background



My level is - 6 years elementary music school for piano and one year high school, then I dropped out. All those techniques I mentioned above are not some arcana that is rarely used. Even in 4th grade I already used una corda on some pieces, and trills were a matter of course.


Read up on triple sensor keyboard actions and you will understand why it's important.


Bottom line - for myself, as a keyboard player with a relatively decent piano background, I am disappointed with S88, and in fact any action that is not triple sensor (then again, just that alone is not the deciding factor - some triple sensor actions are better than others). Which is basically the reason I am very soon selling my Kurzweil PC3K8 (it was great when I was in a band that didn't really care much about subtleties of piano playing) and substituing it with a Roland RD2000, which has a sublime action.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 4, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Recently I went to a very large store (Romford DV24/7) where they had a lot of MIDI controller keyboards, controllers, and other keyboards on show. There were around thirty controllers on show - though no Rolands. I would say that about 70%, perhaps more, were basically junk from a performance perspective, the Kontrol was definitely the best build wise. I have had a few controllers here, so many I can't remember, Akais, M Audio, Novation MkII, Axioms, Beringers, CME's, Panoramas.
> From a keyboard point of view they all played like toy pianos. The Best was the Akai Advance, but even with tech support I could not get the software to behave. Set up issues with all of them, no easy process. Even with the best "integration" and "useability" were grossly exagerrated. I eventually decided that it was simply easier to use the screen on the PC and the Mouse, for all VSTs. I did recently set up a nanokotrol to respond to MIDI CCs, and a seperate Oxygen 25 to control the quick controls in Cubase. Both fail in realtime use and need to be tweaked. Set up was arcane and obscure - taking days of work.
> If I want to perform in music I use my Roland 700nX - A stage keyboard. It has excellent touch. Personally I see why a lot of people get a top range keyboard and then some silly Nano control to control the faders in Cubase. As for controlling Omnisphere or any complext VST, even tghe best - the Akai and the Novation MkII, I owned could not achieve it "Out of the box", though any CC (hopefully) can be controlled by a CC learn operation. In summary I have reluctantly concluded that the current state of play for controllers is mostly a vast distraction from the business of making music.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA 
I have been to that store. It is where I got my IMPULSE 49 from, that I gave away yesterday actually (purchased a KK49 recently which is so well built).

It was in the middle of nowhere and took me ages to get to, will never forget that trip


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Well, I certainly haven't found a Keyboard controller that doesn't feel bad, and by bad, I'm relating to the feel of a Piano.
> 
> I just wonder whether the KS 88 is good enough to get used to. I think I will look into a 61 Key. I'll buy a Doepfer LMK4+ 88 Key as my master keyboard, I already own a Seaboard Rise and that thing is incredible (especially for Sound Design - highly creative) and then perhaps a KS 61, just so I have a Synth Action Keyboard in the Music Lab and this then gives the option to use NKS if I should wish. I can't imagine ever needing anything else regarding Controllers because it kind of covers all ground. I'm happy with just a Weighted controller so anything else is a plus really.
> I do have a Nano Controller but I will be honest, it feels like Dogs Brown. My Fadermaster Pro is amazing and that is CC Faders taken care of.
> ...



The S88 has a Fatar keybed and they are supposed to be one of the best in the piano action graded hammer market. This is the same style that the Doepfer LMK4+ uses


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

Well... to an extent. They have some crap actions, too (TP100L/R, for example, boy what a steaming pile of shit). S88 has TP40 if I'm not mistaken, not sure which weight (is it L, M or H, probably L), and not graded, but supposedly it's been modified to some NI specs (not sure what exactly). What's worse, TP40 does exist in triple sensor variant, they just chose not to use it. Eh.

Fatar makes _good_ actions on average. However, _best _actions are found over at vendors who actually make *actual pianos*, like Kawai and Yamaha. Roland is an outlier here - they don't make acoustic pianos, but damn, that RD-2000 plays like a dream. I urge any of you to go out and check that one out for yourself.


----------



## CDNmusic (May 4, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> The S88 has a Fatar keybed and they are supposed to be one of the best in the piano action graded hammer market. This is the same style that the Doepfer LMK4+ uses


I have an S88 after "downgrading" from a MOTIF XS8. With a piano background I felt right at home with the XS8, put simply it was a perfectly solid well built and consistent feeling throughout the entire key range. 

The S88 on the other hand feels "less premium" to put it nicely. It is not bad, but it is noticeable if you come from a premium hammer action keybed. There are mechanical sounds, some minor inconsistencies throughout the keybed in both feel and sound (mechanical sounds) but at this price range, I think is to be expected. 

The biggest issue I find with the S88 is that there is no half-pedaling. On/off only. 

Everything else is great in my opinion. I changed my Cubase template to KK so I can take full advantage of the S88 functionality. Some non NKS patches I have configured to my taste so the knobs control what I use on a regular basis, but this is something you can do with any keyboard. 

The latest update brought in some very needed enhancements to the chord and arpeggiator functionality, if you are into that. 

The touchstrips are very handy in my opinion. The ability to jump between different levels by touching the strips can be handy and opens some opportunities to be creative. 

Lastly, you have the ability to very quickly switch from controlling KK through the knobs with 'automation' messages or turning the keyboard into a midi controller where it sends CC messages. I can't remember in what case right now but I have a couple of patches that depending what I need to do I switch between automation and CC as needed.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 4, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> My VMK controller keyboard is dying and I am eying the S88. Questions:
> 
> - KK plug in - is it a memory hog in Logic?
> - KK plug in - does light guide and/or knobby controller mapping work without KK, just with Kontakt (conflicting info in this thread)?
> ...



Have an S61 (love the action) and yes, KK works in VE Pro (the keyboards functions don't work without opening the vi's inside KK). You do need to open Kontakt inside KK, but by selecting View:Edit mode then deselecting the browser, it looks just like your working in Kontakt directly. Had to setup all my templates this way (switching over from Kontakt alone by creating one instance in VE Pro and duplicating the channel), but now it works like butter. I even like the strips better than traditional wheels. Smooth mod action or jumping to a pitch and back has never been easier (creating a trill like effect when tapping one spot on the pitch strip), they've been working brilliantly for me.

"Auto track follow" is their way of saying as you select a track, the KK instance will follow so your keyboard control follows this, making it easier to switch around control of different tracks quickly. This only works on certain DAW's -Logic, Cubase, Live, and others listed on the website, certain others (like Pro Tools) does not have this functionality. But selecting the keyboard icon on the top right of any KK instance does the same thing.

Also many don't realize almost any synth plugin can be opened inside KK, including non-NKS plugs, by selecting the VST in the plugin setting. Although non-nks won't have knobs routed, the lightguide does show you the range of the instrument. NKS Instruments (like AAS and others) also have controls mapped to keyboard. Combined with the keyboards built in scales and appegiator it's been a breeze to switch between many different instruments in my templete. Sorry, Jono, but memorizing hundreds of layouts just isn't feesible to me. Now that my templete is switched over to KK and I figured put how it works (keyboard icon at top right switches controlled instance) it's worked well. But I suspect they are planning to make Kontakt 6 work directly with the board (though that would excluded other NKS Synths like AAS Chromophone or Ultra Analog).

For me so much of my stuff is in Kontakt (and so many other synths are going NKS) it makes it a good choice when looking at a new controller.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> But I suspect they are planning to make Kontakt 6 work directly with the board



Nope, that won't happen. KK will still be necessary for LightGuide.


----------



## C-Wave (May 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, that won't happen. KK will still be necessary for LightGuide.


I wouldn't mind that if they would allow multiple instruments in KK without the need to change the view to Kontakt. So in order for me to add multiple instruments from the KK INSTRUMENT browser.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, that won't happen. KK will still be necessary for LightGuide.


Doh! Perhaps like the multi-purge and colored keys they will eventually change their mind, but I know not to hold my breath.  KK is still worth it if you get it into your templete.


----------



## mc_deli (May 5, 2017)

Does using the KK keyboard to navigate presets in Kontakt work only if Kontakt is wrapped in NKS?


----------



## C-Wave (May 5, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Does using the KK keyboard to navigate presets in Kontakt work only if Kontakt is wrapped in NKS?


Yes, and this goes for third party vst's too (like AAS).


----------



## mac (May 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, that won't happen. KK will still be necessary for LightGuide.



That news has spoiled my Friday feeling.


----------



## procreative (May 5, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> "Auto track follow" is their way of saying as you select a track, the KK instance will follow so your keyboard control follows this, making it easier to switch around control of different tracks quickly. This only works on certain DAW's -Logic, Cubase, Live, and others listed on the website, certain others (like Pro Tools) does not have this functionality. But selecting the keyboard icon on the top right of any KK instance does the same thing.



I would love to know if you have this working via VEP as I have found the only way to get each VEP rack of KK to wake up is either to click the keyboard icon in the VEP rack or press Instance and manually select the instance.

No either of these things would be great if I could avoid it causing my Mac to switch focus from the DAW to the VEP rack as it means I have to click back to the DAW and as I have the VEP rack sitting behind the DAW on my screen this is a faff and workflow killer.

If I had 3 screens instead of 2 I could dedicate the VEP rack to its own screen but thats not for me.

Or have you managed to get Track Follow to work outside of the DAW?


----------



## Mizar (May 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well... to an extent. They have some crap actions, too (TP100L/R, for example, boy what a steaming pile of shit). S88 has TP40 if I'm not mistaken, not sure which weight (is it L, M or H, probably L), and not graded, but supposedly it's been modified to some NI specs (not sure what exactly). What's worse, TP40 does exist in triple sensor variant, they just chose not to use it. Eh.
> 
> Fatar makes _good_ actions on average. However, _best _actions are found over at vendors who actually make *actual pianos*, like Kawai and Yamaha. Roland is an outlier here - they don't make acoustic pianos, but damn, that RD-2000 plays like a dream. I urge any of you to go out and check that one out for yourself.




I have heard from some others that the KKS88 actually uses TP100L/R.



Here is the *KKS88 Keybed*:






Here is *Fatar TP100L/R*: http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP100LR.html












A controller that uses Fatar TP40Wood graded hammer action and triple sensor is the SL88 from Studio Logic.

http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/sl-grand/

This one is more similar to the LMK4+, so @jononotbono you may want to consider this one as well if you're in the market for a new keyboard.

*
SL88 Grand Keybed (TP40WOOD): *http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP_40WOOD.htm






*DOEPFER LMK4+ (TP40GH): *http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP_40_GH_ES.htm
*



*


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 5, 2017)

procreative said:


> I would love to know if you have this working via VEP as I have found the only way to get each VEP rack of KK to wake up is either to click the keyboard icon in the VEP rack or press Instance and manually select the instance.
> 
> No either of these things would be great if I could avoid it causing my Mac to switch focus from the DAW to the VEP rack as it means I have to click back to the DAW and as I have the VEP rack sitting behind the DAW on my screen this is a faff and workflow killer.
> 
> ...


I'm working in Pro Tools, so track follow has never worked for me (would be nice), I have to hit the keyboard icon. Perhaps someone with VE Pro and Live, Logic, or Cubase can comment.

I don't use a 3rd screen either, but slightly reducing the app windows then offsetting the placement (one to the left slightly and one to the right) makes switching back an forth quickier (or setup a quick key). Usually I only need the keyboard "focused" on the instrument while I first playing in the line or setting up for it, after that I'm tweaking midi and don't need the keyboard.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2017)

Mizar said:


> I have heard from some others that the KKS88 actually uses TP100L/R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also get the LMK4+ with the wood bed as well :D

I know because I asked about it. Unless that changed now.
I believe you get that by contacting Doepfer though.

Still my dream controller for my 88


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well... to an extent. They have some crap actions, too (TP100L/R, for example, boy what a steaming pile of shit). S88 has TP40 if I'm not mistaken, not sure which weight (is it L, M or H, probably L), and not graded, but supposedly it's been modified to some NI specs (not sure what exactly). What's worse, TP40 does exist in triple sensor variant, they just chose not to use it. Eh.
> 
> Fatar makes _good_ actions on average. However, _best _actions are found over at vendors who actually make *actual pianos*, like Kawai and Yamaha. Roland is an outlier here - they don't make acoustic pianos, but damn, that RD-2000 plays like a dream. I urge any of you to go out and check that one out for yourself.


I did not know this. I was only going from the reviews I had read and the knowledge picked up about the controller. Since i only own the 49 as a secondary controller to my Yamaha P-35.

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## jononotbono (May 5, 2017)

Mizar said:


> I have heard from some others that the KKS88 actually uses TP100L/R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but I am going with my gut and buying the Doepfer LMK4+ this year. Something has always got in the way from this purchase over the past year but no more. It's the next thing. I've told my partner if I don't buy one soon I'm probably going to need to be sectioned if the frustration of Velocities with my current piece of crap controller continues.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks but I am going with my gut and buying the Doepfer LMK4+ this year. Something has always got in the way from this purchase over the past year but no more. It's the next thing. I've told my partner if I don't buy one soon I'm probably going to need to be sectioned if the frustration of Velocities with my current piece of crap controller continues.


Hey bro...why not get two.. I mean always good to have a spare.

If however you decide you do not need the spare..my address is....


----------



## mc_deli (May 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks but I am going with my gut and buying the Doepfer LMK4+ this year. Something has always got in the way from this purchase over the past year but no more. It's the next thing. I've told my partner if I don't buy one soon I'm probably going to need to be sectioned if the frustration of Velocities with my current piece of crap controller continues.


I am "this" close to ordering the LMK2+ to replace my ailing VMK176.... why pay 400 extra for the 4+?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I am "this" close to ordering the LMK2+ to replace my ailing VMK176.... why pay 400 extra for the 4+?


I was going to get the 4+, because of the MIDI capability that it has.
That is the external MIDI connectivity, but also the fact it has more faders on the control panel.

Thinking more towards the LMK2+ more now though


----------



## jononotbono (May 5, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I am "this" close to ordering the LMK2+ to replace my ailing VMK176.... why pay 400 extra for the 4+?



I want the faders, rotary knobs, and extra Midi Capability.


----------



## AlexRuger (May 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I want the faders, rotary knobs, and extra Midi Capability.


Have you tried one? They feel terrible. Those extra faders are utterly, utterly worthless, especially when you already have a fadermaster. 

The extra midi capabilities I get, though.


----------



## jononotbono (May 7, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Have you tried one? They feel terrible. Those extra faders are utterly, utterly worthless, especially when you already have a fadermaster.
> 
> The extra midi capabilities I get, though.



No I haven't tried one. Can't find anywhere in UK that stocks them so I have to order without trying. And I'm fine with that. Regarding the faders... Surely they can't feel anymore terrible and toy like than a Korg Nano Control? The only reason people praise the Nano is because it costs next to nothing. And it feels like it. If I ever want to gig with it, not only is it in a flight case, it also has two onboard faders and Rotary knobs so I therefore don't need to bring along my Fadermaster and a Midi interface. They maybe "utterly worthless" to you but I'm sure I will find a use for them.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 7, 2017)

Mizar said:


> I have heard from some others that the KKS88 actually uses TP100L/R.



Well, I guess that explains why I don't like it, then


----------



## jononotbono (May 7, 2017)

There's obviously some seriously talented people here on VI Control so I am wondering, is there anyone here that could create a physical strip with 88 LEDs that plugs into a Mac (or PC) via USB which can be glued/attached above all 88 keys of a controller and will display the correct Colour of the correlating Kontakt Key Switches? I would buy one in an instant!


----------



## AlexRuger (May 7, 2017)

I just mean they feel awful. It's a classic Doepfer thing unfortunately. I have a Regelwerk too and will be replacing the faders asap. They're wobbly, inconsistent (some areas have tons of resistance, some have none but in a bad way), the faders caps tilt back and forth. They're just garbage. If you need extra faders, you'd be better off with a nano control. They're better by a good amount, and those too are garbage.


----------



## jononotbono (May 7, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> I just mean they feel awful. It's a classic Doepfer thing unfortunately. I have a Regelwerk too and will be replacing the faders asap. They're wobbly, inconsistent (some areas have tons of resistance, some have none but in a bad way), the faders caps tilt back and forth. They're just garbage. If you need extra faders, you'd be better off with a nano control. They're better by a good amount, and those too are garbage.



That's a real shame. Can they be replaced with something better?


----------



## AlexRuger (May 7, 2017)

Probably. I'll report back about my Regelwerk if/when I get around to doing that. Being mostly used as a sequencer, it isn't a huge priority for me. They feel like the exact same faders used on the LMK so I assume if it can be done on the Regelwerk, it can done on those as well.


----------



## mac (May 8, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> There's obviously some seriously talented people here on VI Control so I am wondering, is there anyone here that could create a physical strip with 88 LEDs that plugs into a Mac (or PC) via USB which can be glued/attached above all 88 keys of a controller and will display the correct Colour of the correlating Kontakt Key Switches? I would buy one in an instant!



Christ yeah, please let this happen. Light guide is the only reason I use a KK controller and the pure evil that is the KK software.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 8, 2017)

You'd first need to decode the communication between KK and the S-series controller, which is proprietary and _possibly_ encoded/encrypted as well. I would also say it's illegal to do without NI's consent (which you probably wouldn't get), too, for as long as the products are still sold and readily available.


----------



## jononotbono (May 8, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> You'd first need to decode the communication between KK and the S-series controller, which is proprietary and _possibly_ encoded/encrypted as well. I would also say it's illegal to do without NI's consent (which you probably wouldn't get), too, for as long as the products are still sold and readily available.



Thank you for urinating on that Bonfire. Guess we'll all just have to wait for Behringher to do their thing then.


----------

